# Ovarian Cancer



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with ovarian cancer? If so, I would appreciate it if you could get back to me - I have lots of questions. The internet and Google is chock full of information  but I would like to speak with someone who has first hand experience or through a loved one.


----------



## Risible (Apr 13, 2010)

My mom had ovarian cancer, which she survived (though the chemotherapy drugs caused an aggressive leukemia from which she passed 15 years after her ovarian cancer).

I don't know that I can answer your questions, but I can try.

Also, you may find this thread of interest.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Risible, I did see that post. I am sorry your Mom passed due to leukemia from the ovarian cancer chemo. 

I am not sure if they had this test when your Mom had ovarian cancer - the CA-125 test? Normal is 30, women with cancer normally have a reading of 1,000 or higher. I am at 800 with an "ovarian mass" that I am going to have biopsied early in May. I actually met with the doctor today, he was really nice. He said the CA-125 test can sometimes show high when fibroids or cysts are present and not to worry too much. So that is really my question. I am not sure if you will be able to answer but thanks for responding in the first place, it was very sweet of you. :bow:

Hugs,
DreamyInToronto

xoxo


----------



## Risible (Apr 17, 2010)

I know very little about the CA-125, except that it's controversial in terms of its accuracy and relevancy. There is some discussion of it in the thread I link to above; I thought MuleVariation's post on it enlightening, especially given that he is a M.D.

I'm so sorry to hear of your bad news - though I understand that many, if not most, ovarian cysts/masses are not malignant, so I'll hope and pray that's true in your case, DIT. Please let me know how your biopsy goes, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 18, 2010)

First, I hope everything turns out ok with you Dreamy. Risible, sorry to hear about your mom. That's so sad. 

When I inquired about the CA-125 test, my cancer specialist who did my hysterectomy said the test was highly inaccurate and that it gives a lot of false positives. Hopefully that will be the case for you.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi thanks for posting Laura2008 - how long did it take you to recover from your hysterectomy if you don't mind me asking? It looks like I might need to have one depending on what they find. I am very nervous. How bad was the pain and how did they do your hysterectomy?


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 20, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Hi thanks for posting Laura2008 - how long did it take you to recover from your hysterectomy if you don't mind me asking? It looks like I might need to have one depending on what they find. I am very nervous. How bad was the pain and how did they do your hysterectomy?



To be honest, it took me no time at all to recover. I had it done vaginally so there was no incision or scar. The pain was minimal. Mostly there was a lot of pressure down there and minor cramping w/spotting but not bad at all. I was off the Vicodin in 3 days and stuck with Motrin 800 for the next week. I might of just been lucky but it was not as bad as I thought it would be. I couldn't take a bath or swim for 2 weeks or have sex for 4-6 weeks. My doc said 6 weeks but I met her in the middle and waited 5 Oh and no driving for 1-2 weeks either. If you have to have one done ask to get it done vaginally. The recovery time is almost double when they have to cut you.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi again Laura thanks for your reply.

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you weigh when you had it done? I am 5'5" and 250 pounds.


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 22, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Hi again Laura thanks for your reply.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you weigh when you had it done? I am 5'5" and 250 pounds.



I'm 5'4 and was around 225-230 pounds.


----------



## OppositesAttract(fa) (May 10, 2010)

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(76)92102-4/abstract

The Lancet, Volume 307, Issue 7965, Pages 890 - 891, 24 April 1976

*DIETARY IODINE AND RISK OF BREAST, ENDOMETRIAL, AND OVARIAN CANCER*

Bruce V. Stadel

*Abstract*
Geographic differences in the rates of breast, endometrial, and ovarian cancer appear to be inversely correlated with dietary iodine intake. Endocrinological considerations suggest that a low dietary iodine intake may produce a state of increased effective gonadotrophin stimulation, which in turn may produce a hyperstrogenic state characterised by relatively high production of strone and stradiol and a relatively low striol to strone plus stradiol ratio. This altered endocrine state may increase the risk of breast, endometrial, and ovarian cancer. Increasing dietary iodine intake may reduce the risk of these cancers.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (May 13, 2010)

Thank you OppositesAttract(fa) :bow:

xoxo


----------



## OppositesAttract(fa) (May 14, 2010)

No one should have to try and sort through what you are facing alone.

Beginning with another lack-of-personal-experience-on-my-part disclaimer, here is a bit more information that might, with the guidance of your health care practitioners, help.

Signs that you might be iodine deficient could include (the classic hypothyroidism symptoms of) cold hands and feet, low energy, low basal metabolism, and dry skin. Dr. Broda Barne's 'Hypothyroidism, the Unsuspected Illness' explains how that the best test for hypothyroidism is to take one's temperature immediately upon waking up without even rising from bed -- and for women, over a certain time frame and frequency that I have forgotten since having read the book.

Also please know that the elements bromine, fluorine and chlorine occupy the same column of the Periodic Table as iodine, and that compounds containing these elements as such compete with iodine to occupy the tissues/receptor sites which are meant to be occupied by iodine.*

So in order to get the most of any iodine supplementation you may (in seeking to promote the the estrogen-modulating / cancer moderating effects referenced in my first post) choose to take, you might also (a) minimize your consumption of chlorinated/fluoridated water, brominated flours, brominated vegetable oil, and (b) minimize bathing or swimming in bromine- or chlorine-treated hot tubs or pools.

Your concern of course could have moreover been triggered or exacerbated by estrogen-affecting / estrogen-mimicking compounds, whether they be Bisphenol A (BPA) in plastics**, pesticides in commercially-raised fruits and vegetables, boron*** in a multivitamin or multimineral supplement, synthetic-hormone-containing eggs, poultry, meats, or dairy, or cosmetic products containing methyl paraben or propyl paraben.

Further regarding the possible hormonal connection, progesterone might also help.****

--

(*) http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_2003_May/ai_100767875/

'Iodine supplementation markedly increases urinary excretion of fluoride and bromide - Letters to the Editor'
Townsend Letter for Doctors and Patients, May, 2003 

--

(**) BPA-containing plastics include polycarbonate (typically blue) water bottles, the lining sprayed on almost all food and beverage cans, etc.*****; moreover, food or beverages microwaved in BPA-containing plastic leech BPA.

--

(***) http://www.eclecticphysician.com/supplements/boron.shtml

"Because boron increases estrogen levels, supplementation with boron may be contraindicated in women with cancers that respond to estrogen or in women at risk for these cancers."

--

(****) http://www.natural-progesterone-advisory-network.com/ovarian-cancer-leading-womens-cancer-killer/

Anti-estrogen therapy

Ovarian cancers that are sensitive to the hormone estrogen may be partly tamed by anti-estrogen therapy.

Researchers at the University of Edinburgh have shown that hormone therapy can extend life in ovarian cancer patients, giving women a new alternative to chemotherapy. The study, published in Clinical Cancer Research, has proved for the first time that the targeted use of an anti-estrogen drug could prolong the life of some patients by up to three years, and delay the use of chemotherapy in others.

Letrozole hormone therapy  already used with great success in the treatment of breast tumours - attacks cancer by turning off its estrogen supply. But scientists now believe that in those ovarian cancers which are highly sensitive to estrogen, this blocking mechanism could slow the growth and spread of disease.

. . .

Can progesterone protects us?

Taken from a transcript of a seminar by Dr John R. Lee, M.D.

A study done in 1996 by Emory University in the USA - it was a 7 or 8 year study following over 240,000 women almost a quarter million women for over 7 years just to collect 400 women who have fatal ovarian cancer. Fortunately it is very rare but its very bad cancer. They wanted to have 400, they thought it would help get some statistically significant results. They wanted to see what was different about the people who die from fatal ovarian cancer. What was different was that they were all on unopposed estrogen. Isnt that interesting, wow! Unopposed estrogen again. That means no progesterone balancing it. That constant estrogen stimulation not only creates breast cancer, not only creates and is the only known cause of cancer of the uterus, but now is the cause of at least 75% or more of fatal ovarian cancer. Just by adding a little progesterone these other things dont occur.

Topical progesterone cream has antiproliferative effect on estrogen-stimulated endometrium.

We know that pregnancy-equivalent levels progesterone (P4) are highly effective as apoptosis inducers for ovarian surface epithelium and ovarian carcinoma cells. P4 or cellular responses to P4 appears to offer protection against ovarian carcinogenesis. Higher doses of P4, in the range experienced during pregnancy or perhaps during oral contraceptive usage, induce cell cycle arrest or apoptosis in normal ovarian surface epithelium cells and ovarian carcinoma cells.

The weight of evidence suggests that estrogens, particularly those present in the intra-follicular fluid of ovulatory follicles, may contribute to initiation and/or promotion of ovarian carcinogenesis, whereas progesterone, at levels equivalent to those found during pregnancy, may offer protection against ovarian carcinoma development.

-

*so perhaps*

http://www.vitacost.com/Emerita-Pro-Gest-Cream

-

*or alternatively*

http://www.mercola.com/Forms/progesterone.aspx

--

(*****) http://www.greenpeace.org.uk/blog/toxics/bad-vibrations-we-expose-an-eu-sex-scandal


----------



## BullseyeB (May 14, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Does anyone have any experience with ovarian cancer? If so, I would appreciate it if you could get back to me - I have lots of questions. The internet and Google is chock full of information  but I would like to speak with someone who has first hand experience or through a loved one.



Hi Dreamy,

My mom was diagnosed with Ovarian Cancer at the age of 75. She had stage 3C and went through a major surgery to remove as many of the growths as possible. She did incredibly well, and was on Chemo for 2 1/2 years before she got a bladder infection that her body could not fight off with no immune system left. She led a very full life during those 2 1/2 years even babysitting for my 14 month old daughter just a few weeks before she passed. 

Since she had her Ovarian Cancer so late in life, it was explained to me by her Gynocologic Oncologist that it was more than likely a "luck of the draw" kind of thing and not hereditary. However, he did say that he recommends that my sister and I have a yearly transvaginal ultrasound and bi-yearly CA-125 tests. I have been doing that for the 7 years since her death. My CA-125 is almost always exactly the same each 6 months. The good thing about this is that we now have a baseline for me. So in the unlikely event that it ever elevates, we will know to look further. My gyno has said that yes, the CA-125 test can give false highs due to fibroids and cysts. But, wouldn't it be better to know something is going on so that it can be looked at more carefully than not knowing? 

I think that there is no need to panic. Having said that, I TOTALLY understand your nervousness and concern. I would be the same way. Just remember that knowledge is the key toward positively solving any problem. Please let us know how you are; if you feel comfortable sharing. Best of luck to you and keep your spirits up! :wubu:

Laura


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Aug 9, 2010)

Dreamy...I was diagnosed with ovarian cancer in 2006. I had a 16lb tumor removed along with an ovary and fallopian tube...basically a partial hysterectomy. When I went in for surgery, it was an exploratory procedure to check out a abdominal mass.

Luckily, with the surgery, all the cancer was removed and I didn't have to have any chemo or radiation. I had quarterly vaginal sonograms for a year and then went to twice a year for 2 years and now I just have my annual. I haven't had any problems since my surgery and the doctors are pretty optimistic that the cancer will not come back. I may end up having to have a full hysterectomy in the years to come but at the time I was 29 and didn't have children and the surgeon refused to take everything.

My experience wasn't typical but if I can answer any questions for you...feel free to ask.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 10, 2010)

My mom had cervical cancer that was bad enough that she had cryosurgery 3 times to no avail. Eventually she lost all her female organs because the cancer spread to her ovaries. It took months for her to recover and she wasn't the same after.

My sister had ovarian cysts. One burst sending her into shock. She didn't lose anything but will likely develop full cancer in her 40's or 50's.

That makes me extremely predisposed to some sort of cervical/ovarian issue.

My perspective: having cancer in the family SUCKS.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> My perspective: having cancer in the family SUCKS.



Yes, it certainly does. And I'm glad you realize that you'll need to keep on top of medical visits and screening and all of that. It's not a nice thought, but it can help a woman be vigilant and there's value in that. 

And, I'm glad to hear your mom is still alive and your sister as well...and I hope that by the time she's in her 40s or 50s, technology has changed and that she can benefit from medical strides. And you, too. And, all of us.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 10, 2010)

Jes said:


> Yes, it certainly does. And I'm glad you realize that you'll need to keep on top of medical visits and screening and all of that..



It's true, those who live with it are more aware of it. But even so...a low risk HPV could send me down that road. My sister so far is alright and my mom is "cured," for all intents and purposes. All I can do is keep track of things as best as possible. The worst part is knowing I can't prevent it if it does happen. I can minimize the impact if I catch it in time, but I can't keep the damage from being done. It's a scary prospect, and I'm sure there are tother. Here who feel the same way.


----------

